# AT THE BRIDGE--FLORIDA-BUNNY-Female Golden Mix in Shelter-Pls. help her!



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

she looks so scared.I hope someone can find her a home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for Bunny!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for her. She doesn't look like a chow mix to me. BC maybe?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't see chow in her either. The sad thing is, by labeling her as a chow mix, the shelter may be hurting her chance at being adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather

I agree, I don't see Chow either!!

The white socks on her feet are so cute!!

Maybe she is Golden Ret. mixed with a little collie, border collie?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont think we would be able to take her right now as we have I think 12 dogs being medically treated right now but you can send it to Judi. It never hurts. Also send it to Coastal Golden Retriever and Mid Florida. Coastal is a new rescue but I dont know if they are taking in dogs yet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

Thanks!
How do I send to Judi, is there a certain email?
I will send to Coastal and Mid Florida.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Very sad news*

*VERY SAD NEWS FOR BUNNY*
Lori, with a FL Golden Rescue, emld. me and said they tried to get Bunny on Monday, but when they put her in the car to be transported to them she started snapping at people. I told Judi of GRREAT in FL, that Bunny was put to sleep, too.

A friend of mine Darlene, who lives in FL called the shelter today and they told her because Bunny tried to snap they had no choice but to put her down.

Very, very, sad!!!
Bunny must have been so scared!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor, poor Bunny. Bless you, little one. I am so sorry you were so scared. Be at peace, sweet girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Poor, poor Bunny. Bless you, little one. I am so sorry you were so scared. Be at peace, sweet girl.


This is such sad news.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This makes me very sad. My boy is terrified of going into cars/vans and I wonder if she was too. Mind you, the only time I had to put him in he did not snap but what if she was doing so because she was scared? RIP beautiful girl - wish life had been different for you.


----------

